
Elon Musk may be about to leave Tesla [August 2017] - omarkn
https://www.quora.com/Is-Elon-Musk-about-to-leave-Tesla/answer/Zachary-E-Fishbein?share=1
======
noxin
That article is from August last year, in January he got a deal too good to
decline.

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-23/tesla-
top...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-23/tesla-tops-ups-all-
in-bet-on-musk-with-2-6-billion-option-award)

~~~
omarkn
Thanks I didn't know. I'll include the date on the title to avoid confusion.

